# Reminiscence



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)

Will Hugh Jackman ever stop playing grizzled dudes with partial amnesia wandering the seedy underbelly of the world in search of details of his murky past? 

No. 

​


Thoughts?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2021)

So Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind meets Inception and someone gave a spin on the wheel of crapsack futures for a setting (and in this case implemented what that would likely look like, but quite badly*).

*opening scene. Water getting that high and consistently but also seemingly maintaining the buildings well enough for the windows to be both clean and not falling out would likely look like either a) Venice but ... or b) have some serious wave mitigations.


As far as "Will Hugh Jackman ever stop playing grizzled dudes with partial amnesia wandering the seedy underbelly of the world in search of details of his murky past?"
I can't wait for the one he makes in his late 60s like other fading action types seeing the money in a "I've still got it" fantasy to sell to the audience.

In my case I see Altered Carbon got a second series so will probably go that if I want a reality-minds-vr-dreams warping exercise, that or read one of the billion books that do it 1000x better than most live action anything I have ever seen. This film... I imagine the backstory of how they got there would be far more interesting than someone pining after an ex with future tech being marginally better but also worse than drinking the pain away, and the only mystery likely being what secret his partner/assistant there is keeping in a coverup, the revelation of which is probably just going to be a minor twist to kick off the second act (or maybe finish it if she is dying). "From the creators of westworld" would only mean something if that had been "series/season 1 of".

Edit. Just saw IMDB
"Rated PG-13 for strong violence, drug material throughout, sexual content and some strong language"
... curious thing for them to rate PG13. Don't know if this means seriously neutered version of it or the rating is slipping.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> Will Hugh Jackman ever stop playing grizzled dudes with partial amnesia wandering the seedy underbelly of the world in search of details of his murky past?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...





I'm still angry at him for Not doing "Real Steal 2", to exacerbate his career doing Wolverine.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> So Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind meets Inception and someone gave a spin on the wheel of crapsack futures for a setting


I quite liked the film noir ambience in there, the leggy brunette bar singer that gets the hard-boiled unkempt gumshoe in hot water with an assortment of thugs and all that. "Neo noir in a crapsack future" is a staple of sci-fi. 




FAST6191 said:


> As far as "Will Hugh Jackman ever stop playing grizzled dudes with partial amnesia wandering the seedy underbelly of the world in search of details of his murky past?"
> I can't wait for the one he makes in his late 60s like other fading action types seeing the money in a "I've still got it" fantasy to sell to the audience.


I feel like he already made that movie with "Logan". 

I think the movies/games/media about aging regret-filled tough guys going out in one last explosive redemption action to atone for some failure or other (usually by protecting some family member surrogate) is a trend on its way out now. But who knows, Jackman will be in his late 60s in 15 years, it might come back by then.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> I quite liked the film noir ambience in there, the leggy brunette bar singer that gets the hard-boiled unkempt gumshoe in hot water with an assortment of thugs and all that. "Neo noir in a crapsack future" is a staple of sci-fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would put Logan as that at least for Logan (Professor X though I might make a case for) and instead seems more of a lost their supernatural powers, though I can see why some might. If nothing else "failed samurai" is pretty much the character's entire back story, motivation and outlook on the world in every film/comic/instance. On the other hand I consider Birdman as a batman sequel so eh.
Also yeah some pondered whether that trend was for the then 20 somethings that enjoyed 80s through Die Hard then got old and fat and fancied some escapism. We do however have the original xmen and Bourne films to go through, as well as maybe XXX and various Jason Statham efforts that could provide something there. At the same time such a scenario has been a fairly consistent earner since the 1960s True Grit and Death Wish (Chuck Norris was probably just a bit too young to qualify with the Missing in Action films but I will throw them in there) so there is also that (even if I would probably trace more of the current line of it back to the 2004 Man on Fire).

As far as noire setting in that trailer. Did nothing for me really and I will usually take anything I can get on that front (if I am throwing out fun films then Give Em Hell Mallone being rather overlooked, and I also can't wait for Thomas Jane doing the redemption bit either). Would be more interested to see the water wars thing as that is one of the bigger scenarios for near future.


----------

